# My impressions of Z4 & Z3



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

I thought I would post this on the 5er forum since that is my regular ride.

I drove the Z4 for the first time this morning. It was a loaner car from the dealership. In the past I had also been given a Z3 as a loaner. Now that I have driven both I thought I would share my impressions for FWIW.

I like the looks of the Z3 better but, the Z4 is much more comfortable to drive. I recall my first few minutes in the Z3, I felt closed end and the ride was bumpy. The Z4 was a pleasure to take down the road. I was pleasantly surprised by the ride. If I had to buy one or the other, I would have to buy the Z4 since the ride overcomes my slight objection to its looks.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Which motor/tranny? Is it fast? How does it handle in the twisties?
JB


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Which motor/tranny? Is it fast? How does it handle in the twisties?
> JB


It is a 2.5 with an auto which is another reason I was pleasantly surprised by the car. Funny you should ask, when I got in it I said outloud "oh no, an automatic" but like I wrote it was fun to drive (wife has it now).

As far as twisties , I only was able to get one reference point (a freeway on ramp that has an S curve) and it may be a function of the that car's weight but, it feels a little more jittery than my car (540iSport with Dinan sway bars) so, I was not as confident. With the Z3 it really made me nervous.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi said:


> It is a 2.5 with an auto which is another reason I was pleasantly surprised by the car. Funny you should ask, when I got in it I said outloud "oh no, an automatic" but like I wrote it was fun to drive (wife has it now).
> 
> As far as twisties , I only was able to get one reference point (a freeway on ramp that has an S curve) and it may be a function of the that car's weight but, it feels a little more jittery than my car (540iSport with Dinan sway bars) so, I was not as confident. With the Z3 it really made me nervous.


I drove a friend's 2.5 auto Z4 last spring, and I really liked it. I too had gotten a Z3 3.0 coupe as a loaner a couple of times before. Your impressions of the two cars echo mine.

If I could find an '02 MZ3 coupe, I'm afraid I'd have to risk divorce. They've GOT to be cooking up an MZ4 though, dontchya think?


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> If I could find an '02 MZ3 coupe, I'm afraid I'd have to risk divorce. They've GOT to be cooking up an MZ4 though, dontchya think?


I would think so, it makes sense. That would be some kind of ride :wow:

On another note What up with the sonagram, are you guys expecting again?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi said:


> On another note What up with the sonagram, are you guys expecting again?


We're expecting our first.  July, 2004!


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

My last update, I think. Turned in the Z4 today, what a great ride. After I jumped back into my 5er I noticed a few things. The 5er is quieter, smoother ride (no surprise). I also notice that the Z4's DSC did not kick in near as much as it does on our cars. I wish ours were like that. The Z4 can take a corner and do it immeidately if you wish. I think the next time my car goes into the shop I will request a Z4 loaner.

Another edit: I get to keep the car for another day it seems. The more I drive this car the more I like it. Now that Ihave spent a little more time with it and gotten more confortable, I can tell you it will take the twisties very well. One down fall, with the top up it is very difficult to see if it is safe to merge to the right and I wonder if the trunk can hold two golf bags?

edit: Another drive, I am really impressed with this car. I really enjoy driving it. I have driven a Porshe Boxter and I am enjoying this ride every bit as much. I have been pleasantly surprised.


PropellerHead said:


> We're expecting our first.  July, 2004!


*CONGRATULATIONS!* I will leave the rest for a PM.

Update on Z4.

First of all its a 3.0 not a 2.5, I had to check again since the accelations was impressive on a subsequent drive.

I did a little more twistie work and it does stick nicely on a smooth road. When you hit a bump is when it/I get jittery.

I am a sick person, but the car was filthy so I gave it a quick wash in my driveway. While I was out there a couple of neighbors that were passing by told me what a great looking car that was. I told them since I was borrowing the car I thought I should wash it. I could not tell them it was a dealer loaner, they already think I wash my cars too much.


----------

